

A guaranteed income for every American would eliminate poverty - zvanness
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/23/5925041/guaranteed-income-basic-poverty-gobry-labor-supply

======
Chinjut
What are the thoughts of current mainstream economists on "basic income"
proposals?

